# Lemsip during pregnancy



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, 

Sorry to bother u but was after a little advice. 

Im nearly 25 weeks pregnant and for the past couple of days ive had a sore throat and blocked nose and its getting worse rather than better. I havent taken anything yet as im trying to fight it off myself but failing miserably and its starting to make me feel really rough, which is pants when looking after a lively ds.

Anyway is it safe to have a cup of lemsip? if not is there anything i can have? 

Thanks in advance for ur help x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Best not as the decongestant in it could possibly affect blood flow to other areas of the body apart from the nose - you do not want to compromise the placenta.

The best thing is to have fresh honey and lemon with hot water, a paracetamol tablet and breathe plain steam from hot, not boiling water in a bowl with a towel over your head.
Mild menthol sweets like tunes should also be OK in moderation.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank u x 

Good luck over coming weeks x


----------

